
Google Translator Toolkit to be shut down on December 4, 2019 - tmikaeld
https://support.google.com/translatortoolkit/answer/9462068
======
Qub3d
Per the email sent out this morning:

\---

Hello, Google Translator Toolkit launched over a decade ago to help our users,
translators, and the world create and share translations. When we first
launched, there were few web-based options for translation editors, but now
there are many great tools available, including Google Translate, which will
continue to be available and is unaffected by this. As a result, we've seen
declining usage for Translator Toolkit over the past few years. So now, after
many years and billions of words translated, we're saying goodbye to
Translator Toolkit. A warm thank you to our users around the world.

 _Download your data_

Prior to the shutdown on December 4, 2019, your data can be downloaded
directly in Translator Toolkit (see how). Shortly after shutdown, you can
download all of your data at Google Takeout.

 _Delete, share, or unshare your data_

If you would like to share or unshare your data, this can be done prior to
shutdown directly in Translator Toolkit (see how).

To delete data that you own in Translator Toolkit, simply select the
Glossaries, Translation Memories, or Translations you would like to delete and
click Delete. For Translations, you also need to click Trash, select
translations, and click Empty trash.

Thank you for supporting Translator Toolkit over the years. To learn more,
visit our Help Center.

Sincerely,

The Google Translator Toolkit team

------
tmikaeld
As a heavy user of this tool, are there any "free" alternatives that are as
good/versatile?

I already use lingohub.com and like it as an alternative, but it is costly
since Machine translation is 129$/mo.

~~~
antaviana
You can try Matecat[0] or Smartcat[1]. Both are free.

Matecat revenue model appears to be offer translation service (each time you
open a file to edit it, it creates a quote to translate it for you). You can
also install it self-hosted (it is open source). The owner is an Italian
translation agency called Translated.

Smartcat revenue model is to become a payment gateway. If you choose to pay
your outsourced translations through them, you essentially receive one single
invoice from them and they take care of paying your resources. This can be
useful if you have very small translation tasks with many people.

So Smartcat offers you a free platform hoping that you choose to do your
vendor payments through them. The owner is the Russian software company ABBYY.

[0] [https://www.matecat.com](https://www.matecat.com) [1]
[https://www.smartcat.ai](https://www.smartcat.ai)

~~~
tmikaeld
Smartcat is exactly what I was looking for, looks really great! Thank you so
much.

